# Worlds best tree felling video



## Dangerous (Jan 19, 2022)

Look this is the best You Tube 
“Worlds Best Tree Felling Video” 
I think that this video has a lot of good information and Demonstration of the various way to fell trees. 
worth watching .!
Bore cutting ( plunge Cutting ). Ect …
Dangerous


----------



## Reesedlightning (Jan 22, 2022)

I’ve watched this video probably 15 times and I take away new info every time. Any time I’m working with a newbie, I make them watch this video.


----------



## Dangerous (Jan 23, 2022)

Reesedlightning said:


> I’ve watched this video probably 15 times and I take away new info every time. Any time I’m working with a newbie, I make them watch this video.


Explains tree felling for normal people not too much Jargon snipe etc. Sticks to real world situations real problems and shows simple straightforward examples of how to deal with problems of felling trees. 
If you follow these guys. Videos they give clear cut examples of when and how to use a bucket truck and why they use it.
One particular part I Love is the high stump . They use it in the video because the landowner is going to pull them himself in prep to make a flat space. Now I cut High Stumps because it’s easier on my back I’m 70 and I’m not in the timber business. Once your felled the stem you can more easily go back and retrim the stem to your needed height my stumps are high because I don’t care too much about the landscape because I’m dropping trees that block views shade backyards too much . An added benefit is Safety:
SAFETY RULES ARE WRITTEN IN BLOOD . A comfortable height to cut a tree is way to increase your efficiency take it easy on your back reduce awkward stances for controlling the saw. 
Other you tube vids are a way to learn how and why fellers do certain things such as Bore cuts and plunge cuts And how to do them the correct way .
C
Sharp chains and reducing friction for the chains to cut quickly and efficiently are key points to plunge or Bore cuts . Wedges and paths to escape the stem from barberchair are emphases that allow newbies to not get hurt .
In the old days they use to fell redwoods with axes and hand saws no gas or electric engines are an inspiration to planning the work and working the plan.
Dangerous


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 27, 2022)

Can't see a video
Couple more points on cutting snags at a standing comfortable height is to get out faster as you are already standing - makes you a smaller target - you can often cut above the rot at a hight.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 27, 2022)




----------

